# configurare pam_mount

## Gr3yFox

Come si abilita pam mount? Ho visto un paio di esempi in giro su come farlo (modificando i file in /etc/pam.d) ma non sono riuscito a farlo funzionare.

Ho aggiunto le due configurazioni aggiuntive per pam_mount in /etc/pam.d/system-auth, ma funziona solo nel login testuale, gdm non ne vuole sapere...

```
auth            required        pam_env.so

auth            optional        pam_mount.so

auth            required        pam_unix.so try_first_pass likeauth nullok 

account         required        pam_unix.so 

 

password        required        pam_cracklib.so difok=2 minlen=8 dcredit=2 ocredit=2 retry=3 

password        required        pam_unix.so try_first_pass use_authtok nullok sha512 shadow 

session         optional        pam_mount.so

session         required        pam_limits.so 

session         required        pam_env.so 

session         required        pam_unix.so 

session         optional        pam_permit.so
```

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## denix85

Ciao,

probabilmente non fatto tutto.

i passi da seguire sono:

1. Installazione di pam_mount (ovviamente   :Smile:   )

2. Editare /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml (in realtà non sò se il file è proprio questo, nel senso che, il pam_mount l'ho eseguito una volta sola e su un sistema ubuntu e su ubuntu il file era quello, comunque dovrebbe essere stato creato, quindi eventualmente cercalo nel filesystem)

dentro questo file devi cercare la sezione

<!-- Volume definitions --> 

e aggiungere una riga tipo:

<volume user="nome_utente" fstype="tipo_filesystem" path="dove_trovo_la_risorsa" mountpoint="dove_la_monto"/>

le parti in rosso sono quelle da modificare secondo le tue esigenze.

Ovviamente ci sono anche altre voci da settare.

Credo che questo file si possa anche inserire nella home dei vari utenti, perchè ovviamente ogni utente potrebbe voler montare risorse differenti in punti differenti, mentre con la configurazione che ti ho detto io deve definirla l'utente root e non è modificabile dagli altri, poi vedi tu a seconda delle tue esigenze.

3. edita /etc/pam.d/gdm-password

Aggiungere le seguenti righe:

auth        optional    pam_mount.so

session     optional    pam_mount.so

Prova così.

se ti serve io ho spulciato i comandi (perchè non li ricordavo) da questo post:

http://www.benamati.it/mount_encrypted_folder_at_login.html

Ciao

----------

## denix85

In questo post:

http://www.saccani.net/blog/2009/07/filesystem-crittografato-per-dropbox-ma-anche-ubuntu-one/

ho trovato anche la soluzione per montarlo direttamente dalla home.

è tutto spiegato bene nella sezione 

Automount

Ciao

----------

## mrkrash

Ciao, le due guide che hai segnalato son interessanti. Tu le hai applicate? Ambedue fanno uso di encfs con il quale ho avuto brutte esperienze. In più danno in pratica per scontato che tu la password di sistema non la cambi mai, perchè nel momento in cui la cambi, tutto l'automatismo va a farsi benedire..

----------

## denix85

Ciao,

in realtà non dovresti soffermarti sul fatto che usino encfs, ma sui passi da seguire per configurare il sistema pam_mount.

Ovviamente quando poi andrai a inserire la riga

<volume .... 

dovrai inserire i parametri giusti in particolare il paramentro 

fstype= dove userai il filesystem che ti interessa (sshfs, cifs, ...)

e ovviamente se usi un protocollo particolare dovrai citarlo nel path.

Io ho applicato questa tecnica un pò di tempo fà su ubuntu e funzionava, su gentoo non ho mai provato ma credo che non cambi molto.

Non ho ben capito quale problema hai per quanto riguarda le password.

se magari mi descrivi la tua situazione magari cerco di essere più preciso.

Ciao

----------

## mrkrash

 *denix85 wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> in realtà non dovresti soffermarti sul fatto che usino encfs, ma sui passi da seguire per configurare il sistema pam_mount.
> 
> Ovviamente quando poi andrai a inserire la riga
> ...

 

No, la questione è chiara, ovvero montare un volume al login indifferente dal tipo del volume stesso. Mi stavo solo riallacciando a questa discussione dato che l'uso che in genere se ne fa su una postazione singola è proprio quello di accedere ad una partizione crittografata in userspace direttamente all'accesso dell'utente senza dover digitare due volte la password. Questa tecnica la usavo su una slackware opportunamente modificata. L'ho trovata anche in ubuntu 10.qualcosa. Il problema che ho riscontrato è che, una volta crittografati i dati con una password, quando cambi quella di accesso al sistema, non è previsto alcun automatismo per cambiare anche quella con cui vengono crittografati i dati (ove possibile, certo) e quindi ti ritrovi con un sistema che all'accesso ti chiederà nuovamente di inserire più volte la password.

----------

## denix85

Capisco,

bhè io non ho mai avuto questa esigenza, comunque buono a sapersi   :Smile: 

Rimanendo comunque nell'argomento della discussione penso che la tecnica sia ben chiara.

----------

